# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  برنامه نویسی اندروید با دلفی 2010

## Behnam6670

سلام دوستان 
من دلفی 2010 رو نصب کردم و میخوام اندروید کار کنم باهاش.
چی باید نصب کنم تا امکان ایجاد پروژه ای موبایلی رو توش داشته باشم الان چیزی در رابطه با این قضیه نداره روش
ممنون از راهنماییتون

----------


## benyaminrahimi

دلفی از xe 3 این قابلیت رو گذاشته

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> دلفی از xe 3 این قابلیت رو گذاشته


اشتباهه، قابلیت ساخت برنامه های اندرویدی با دلفی از نسخه XE4 به دلفی اضافه شده. در XE3 در مورد اندروید فقط قابلیت Mobile Connector به DataSnap اضافه شده که حالت سمت سرور داره و ارتباطی به ساخت برنامه اندرویدی با دلفی نداره.  :چشمک:

----------


## Behnam6670

Syntaxe  ش چقدر با خود دلفی تفاوت داره؟
من خودم چند ساله سی شارپ کار میکنم ولی دلفی هم قبلا زیاد کار میکردم  الان میخوام اندروید کار کنم بنظر شما اندروید رو تو دلفی ادامه بدم یا تو سی شارپ؟

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> Syntaxe ش چقدر با خود دلفی تفاوت داره؟


سینتکسش خود دلفیه :)



> بنظر شما اندروید رو تو دلفی ادامه بدم یا تو سی شارپ؟


در مورد xamarin اطلاعات زیادی ندارم ولی دلفی در مورد اندروید هنوز از cpu های mips و x86 و arm6 (تا زمان نوشتن این مطلب) پشتیبانی نمیکنه و با وجود قابلیت های فراوان هنوز از راست به چپ در فریمورک Firemonkey پشتیبانی نمیکنه، با این اوصاف فکر می کنم که بهترین گزینه جاوا باشه  :چشمک: 

نکته: Firemonkey یک فریم ورک چند سکویی است که از نسخه XE2 به دلفی اضافه شد و اگر بخواهیم برنامه چند سکویی بسازیم باید از آن استفاده کنیم.

----------

